# iPad APP - 6 months?



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

From http://phx.corporate-ir.net/Externa...9NDE1NTMwfENoaWxkSUQ9NDI3NTg2fFR5cGU9MQ==&t=1

Also "In the second half of the year, we'll start running TiVo applications on remote devices, so there is an iPad App today that we will launch in the second half of the year to be able to access TiVo."

There's also the intriguing "And it is so important because the application to open content, again a unique position of Virgin Media, we don't run exclusive wall gardens that you must use and you must view when I have it available for you. With TiVo we will be completely open.

TivoWeb as an application?


----------



## Karnak (Jan 13, 2003)

I was actually wondering what was going to happen with the iPad app. I'm a bit of an apple hater but given that you can now get an iPad for a little over £300 I'm almost tempted to buy one just for use with TiVo...


----------



## deshepherd (Nov 30, 2000)

Karnak said:


> I was actually wondering what was going to happen with the iPad app. I'm a bit of an apple hater but given that you can now get an iPad for a little over £300 I'm almost tempted to buy one just for use with TiVo...


That was my thinking as well


----------



## nbaker (Sep 28, 2002)

Karnak said:


> I was actually wondering what was going to happen with the iPad app. I'm a bit of an apple hater but given that you can now get an iPad for a little over £300 I'm almost tempted to buy one just for use with TiVo...


Didn't know they were around £300, very tempted now


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

£279 in the apple store refurbs 
http://store.apple.com/uk/browse/home/specialdeals/ipad
though they come in and out of stock on that link.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

I'm sure you'll be able to pick up one of those old fashioned iPad 1's for a song soon!


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Would it have to actually be in tune?


----------



## Pine Cladding (Aug 4, 2001)

mikerr said:


> £279 in the apple store refurbs
> http://store.apple.com/uk/browse/home/specialdeals/ipad
> though they come in and out of stock on that link.


Don't forget 4% cash back if you buy on the Apple site via Quidco


----------



## kmusgrave (Oct 13, 2000)

Tony Hoyle said:


> From http://phx.corporate-ir.net/Externa...9NDE1NTMwfENoaWxkSUQ9NDI3NTg2fFR5cGU9MQ==&t=1
> 
> " so there *is an iPad App today* that we will launch *in the second half of the year* to be able to access TiVo."


So is it there today or in the second half of the year?


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

TCM2007 said:


> I'm sure you'll be able to pick up one of those old fashioned iPad 1's for a song soon!


Old fashioned ?  

I have an iPad 1 and the new iPad 2 would give me nothing new of any importance. So no sale from me.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

I'm not rushing out to buy one, but I' ll be interested to see what app devs can do with 2x processor and 8x GPU. Games should step up.

iPad 1 can't play HD MKVs - if this can It would be quite tempting.

I'm considerin getting a few for inter-office video conferencing.


----------



## Pine Cladding (Aug 4, 2001)

TCM2007 said:


> iPad 1 can't play HD MKVs - if this can It would be quite tempting.


yxPlayer2 will play MKVs or VLC Media Player :up::up:

Edit: Correct that - VLC was removed from the app store so unless you had already downloaded it ...


----------



## John McE (Dec 23, 2003)

I realise the US TIVO App. won't work here, has anyone downloaded it from the US App. Store, that could tell me if is it worth downloading from the US App store, just to see what it looks like, or would it show nothing at all here?


----------



## frobozz (May 2, 2002)

John McE said:


> I realise the US TIVO App. won't work here, has anyone downloaded it from the US App. Store, that could tell me if is it worth downloading from the US App store, just to see what it looks like, or would it show nothing at all here?


No point in downloading it as it does not do anything. I've just tried it again now to check and interestingly it actually detected my Tivo (it is hooked up to the network via a cat5 cable), I don't remember it doing that the last time I tried it out.


----------



## SPR (Nov 28, 2001)

Can you run a packet capture to see how they are communicating?


----------



## frobozz (May 2, 2002)

False alarm, sorry. It is actually detecting Tivo Desktop on my Macbook AFAICT. With Tivo running and Macbook off then the iPad app does not detect a Tivo on the network.


----------

